# Apple TV et contenu du Disque dur



## geodel (2 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous,
avant tout, je souhaite à tous une bonne année.
Désirant acheter un APPLE TV, et après lecture de quelques messages sur ce forum, je me pose encore des questions.
AppleTV lit-il TOUT ce qui se trouve sur le disque dur de mon Mac ? 
mes photos stockées sur IPhoto ou ailleurs sur mon disque dur ? 
mes films qui sont stockés sur mon disque dur ???

ou AppleTV ne lit-il que le contenu de ITune ???

Par ailleurs, j'ai lu que AppleTV n'est pas vendu en Belgique ? vrai ou faux ?

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Janvier 2011)

Pour l'heure et "sortie de la boite" (çàd sans bidouilles), l'AppleTV doit se servir de iTunes comme centre névralgique pour accéder à vos documents multimédias.

Les photos sont repêchées dans la bibliothèque iPhoto ou tout autre dossier contenant des images. la musique et les vidéos exclusivement depuis iTunes...




Laurent F


----------

